# Adding Steak to carryout/delivery menu



## dutchness (Dec 21, 2016)

Hello guys,

I own a takeout en delivery restaurant and am really looking for a way to get steak on our menu. I am pretty set on the cooking technique, however I am looking for the best way to package and deliver.

Aluminum foil and then in a EPS-foam container is a good way to keep things warm, but I'm afraid the steak will be swimming in it's own juices which will destroy the outer crust. Would on a bed of white rice be a good idea? any other ideas before I start testing?

Thanks!


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

I apologize in advance if this response is a bit of a "Debbie downer." 

Sure, you could use tinfoil and/or place the steak on a bed of rice or on a piece of toasted garlic bread. But, there is no way to make what you want happen without compromising some key quality aspects of the steak. In other words, there is no method that will preserve the "cooked to order" aspect of the steak, especially for delivery. You may mitigate this issue with your carry out customers by cooking the steaks to order when they arrive. But, that has its disadvantages as well. Customers are not typically fond of waiting for their pick up orders. Not to mention cooking a steak to order while they wait could present timing issues for the balance of their orders. But, that can be managed. 

The funny thing about serving steaks is that customers seldom remember having a good steak, unless they are eating at a famous steak house like Peter Luger's in NYC or Killen's in Texas. But, they will always remember the bad steaks. 

Perhaps one one of the other members knows of a new way to preserve the cooked to order quality of a steak given the terms that you require. I certainly do not know everything about this business. I sincerely hope there is someone who has that magic bullet answer for you. 

As owners and operators, we must always be aware of the "could vs. should" rule. In this case, is the risk of drawing negative attention and the potential for damaging your reputation worth offering steaks, especially for delivery? 

Good luck.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Just some of my thoughts:

Most folks don't even know what a real crust is really, do they? No tinfoil, let it breath as much as possible. If it looks right and taste good then they shouldn't have much too complain about. Will people really expect you to be a magician? Well, I suppose you could answer that better than I. But, personally, if I were hungry for a steak and couldn't do it myself/go out for it then I personally wouldn't complain about the inevitable

A couple of great sides would really help. I'd likely toss it in a micro for 30 seconds or so. If I were stuck in a cheap hotel miles from a real restaurant, or was heading home from a grueling 14 hour day, or any other considerations of immediate convenience, again, I wouldn't complain about a great crust that's had 15-20min to deteriorate. Especially if I option to request a bit of truffle-butter on top, that stuff is cheap enough, $3 for a 4oz tub at Trader Joes. Just sayin.


----------

